
Key Developer Insights to the State of the Decentralized Web - realpanzer
https://hackernoon.com/key-developer-insights-to-the-state-of-the-decentralized-web-dweb-mnv3y3s
======
verdverm
They need to interview developers outside if blockchain of they want the real
story. Those numbers are biased to the people working in the industry and does
not scratch the surface as to why many of us stay far far away...

